# Im shopping for muay thai gear



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.muaythaistuff.com/products/muay-thai-shorts-blue-gold-
stripe-nylon-mt30/

http://www.muaythaistuff.com/products/muay-thai-prajioud-blue-mt4
3/

http://www.muaythaistuff.com/products/muay-thai-vest-top-white-an
d-navy-blue-mt53/

http://www.muaythaistuff.com/products/muay-thai-t-shirt-plain-bla
ck-mt49/

http://www.muaythaistuff.com/products/muay-thai-t-shirt-plain-whi
te-mt48/


thats what i want,but my question is:Is the internet (more specifically that site) a safe place to buy muay thai gear ?
if it doesnt come in the mail is there anything i can do about it ?
how long does it usually take ?
and If it doesnt fit can i return it for another size ?
also if im not happy with it can i refund it ?
how much for shipping and handling if i buy all those at once ?


----------



## mini_dez (Nov 16, 2007)

MuayThaiStuff.com is one of the bigger shops that sells Muay Thai gear so it'll be pretty safe.  As safe as online shopping normally is.
All the rest of your questions would be better put to the shop themselves.  There's a 'live help' button on the front page.


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 16, 2007)

mini_dez said:


> MuayThaiStuff.com is one of the bigger shops that sells Muay Thai gear so it'll be pretty safe. As safe as online shopping normally is.
> All the rest of your questions would be better put to the shop themselves. There's a 'live help' button on the front page.


 
oh i see it thanks


----------



## TongPo (Nov 19, 2007)

Muaythaistuff is a great website for gear. Dont count on being able to return anything, make sure you know what you want because most of it is made to order. Shipping takes about 2 weeks. The TUFF gear they sale runs a little small but is good quality. 
There is also www.kickboxingshop.com that seems to have good prices on twins gear.


----------

